# “Must Have” list for traveling through Europe



## Juddy (Nov 6, 2009)

We are looking to travel around Europe for approximately 3-4 months during summer. Having only been on short holidays for several weeks previously we are relatively inexperienced. Does anyone have a list of "must have" things to take or links to websites etc. providing advice?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sat nav, computer + charger, WiFi, books for countries planned to visit (not easy to get in France for instance), map book, mobile phone + charger,

EHIC cards, plenty of medication if needed (talk to Doctor in advance - they are only allowed to give you 2 months but MAY give you longer or arrange for prescription to be collected by friend and "cashed", most drugs can be got in Europe though (but not oxytetracycline or Chloramphenicol in France),

health insurance, breakdown insurance, plastic cheque cards etc (securely stored) - for him and her if possible (just in case),

basic tool kit, spare fuses, a few cable ties, spare bulbs for all, original documents for insurance, registration, driving licence, MoT if needed, original purchase receipt, + at least one photocopy of each, we scan ours and send to ourselves via e-mail - then can access if needed from any internet café and print,

Kindle (+ charging wire) or sufficient reading material - e-books mean can get newspapers if desired, glasses + spare if possible,

I think there is a list available;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...e=list_of_essentials_for_travelling#dldetails

I am sure others will mention e.g. corkscrew but many bottles of good wine have screw-tops and wine boxes don't need such things!

Dave


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

When you pack your spare fuses don't forget the ones for your three pin plugs 13amp,5amp and 3amp.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The most important things for me are Sat nav (Full Europe mapping) loaded with all the relevent POI (Points of interest) which inculde things like all the motorhome stopovers in Europe from www.campingcar-infos.com, Supermarkets, LPG stations etc and also the offline version of www.campingcar-infos.com (8 euros) for use on the laptop, wifi antenna for internet access, All the Aires France book from Vicarious.

With the above I can always find somewhere to stay in the van using the sat nav, book and laptop either offliine or online (wifi antenna).

I think Dave has covered everything else.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

English tea bags & Quaker oats porrage + peanut butter & any other favourite food choices. . . :wink:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Euro plugs and reverse wired plugs for hook up
Think about getting gas...refillables
If going to germany you will need an umveltzone sticker
A multimeter 
Basic tool kit


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

A good fan to keep on in the van when it gets too hot.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

You might consider a spare gas regulator, especially if yours is a Truma. Ours failed in France 3 days into a 2 month trip. We finally found a replacement after 2 days searching, then discovered it was for a different size pipe!

We now have a Gaslow regulator.

On the same trip,our water pump also packed up, but was replaced cheaply by a very nice man in Spain.

So a spare water pump and gas regulator might be an idea. If you've got refillable gas, make sure you have all the European adaptors for the fillers. If you have non-refillables, get adaptors to fit on French/Spanish or whatever bottles.

Have fun!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

A long hook up cable and your NHS card. I had to go into hospital in France over Easter, that card was crucial!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Carry cash. Not unusual to fill up with fuel and find they don't take credit cards especially in Germany and Iberia

Dick


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Corkscrew, bottle opener and a spare corkscrew.

James


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

+1 on extra elec hookup cable as some French campsites the hookup point is nowhere near the pitch, also clothes unless you are going to nudy campsite, mosquito thingy that plugs into a socket plus mosquito wipes and spray


----------



## Juddy (Nov 6, 2009)

Many thanks for the great tips and ideas.

I did wonder what "reverse wired plugs" were?


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

Reverse wired plugs for correct polarity, apparently polarity can be wrong in France but so I am told will not harm m/h.
How you check for correct polarity is another thing

rgds

Hessi


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

With a tester ! A short piece of cable with a connection into leccy point it will show if polarity is reversed(buy in camping shop or on line) you can then use a short cable that you would wire in reverse yourself to add onto your lead, which will make wrong right :? got it ?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If there are two of you, NEVER drive off with an empty passenger seat!!!
Gerry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GerryD said:


> If there are two of you, NEVER drive off with an empty passenger seat!!!
> Gerry


That one is open to debate!


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi I read somewhere probably on here ~That you get an old wallet put some 
Old cards that look similar to credit cards and a small amount of cash in and keep it handy then if you get "mugged " you can hand over a completely useless wallet The muggers will apparently be so keen to make their getaway they wont notice 
I agree about the polarity tester its only a plug with three lights on and if all three light up you are OK if not you need the converter 
We always took a spare bucket ( filled with water )to keep booze or pop cool on site and a mister spray to keep yourself cool
Solar panels would be a good idea weve got one on our little van and havent needed to plug the lead in on the driveway at all 
I dont know if this is still the case but we couldnt get any decent milk in france We use cartons of UHT milk at home and it tastes much better than it used to 
If its very hot its a good idea to keep the blinds shut in the van it will stay much cooler, always use the catches on the windows that leave a gap so that condensation doesnt build up and lift the cushion you have slept on to also reduce condensation
Always take a loo roll theres hardly ever any in the loos and if there is its usually the useless stuff that no-one will steal !
Ill keep thinking and get back to you if theres owt else to say
All the Best 
Cath


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Only really need a polarity tester if you buy an British van. Not a problem with continental built vans.

Denise


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

[/quote]

Barry, How could you, like it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

rgds

Hessi


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

barryd said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > If there are two of you, NEVER drive off with an empty passenger seat!!!
> ...


Barry, how could you, i like it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

rgds

Hessi


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Reverse polarity will not damage anything that you connect to it. The only possible danger is wet hands.
Gerry


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I find it best just to let it be if people want to mess about swapping about then let them get on with it :lol: It's an exhausted subject just like gassing etc


----------

